# Moal fferna slate mine Dec 2015



## Lavino (Dec 8, 2015)

This was the Christmas meet thanks to Kwan for arranging this trip for us. And he also made this video off the day out. Was really good even the wind and rain turned up to meet us. Put it didn't put us little Santas off as we soldiered on up the mountain side.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 9, 2015)

Great little vid and Merry Xmas to you Lavino


----------



## Lavino (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you flyboy and same to you mate..


----------



## fluffy5518 (Dec 18, 2015)

Loved it boys !! Thanx for a laugh !!


----------

